# Woocommerce Shipping & Shirt Weight Size



## theronin (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm setting up a Woocommerce shop and was wondering about how shipping worked specifically for clothes like shirts and hats. I am using the integration with USPS that comes with the most recent Woocommerce version.


How good is Woocommerce with USPS integration at determining the proper shipping cost? For example, if someone orders 6 shirts, is it really smart enough to know that requires a larger box rather than 2 shirts that might both fit in a smaller box?



Since I am just selling shirts and hats right now, I plan to limit orders to USPS express shipping with small and medium box to keep it simple.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

theronin said:


> Since I am just selling shirts and hats right now, I plan to limit orders to USPS express shipping with small and medium box to keep it simple.


Express? You're going to lose a lot of sales. No one in their right mind is going to pay more for shipping than the cost of the shirt/cap.

Suggest you rethink and look into first class for weights a pound or less and priority for heavier.

As to the software, it's only as good as the info you put into it. It will calculate any shipping method you want accurately as long as your weights are accurate. That means weighing every product/every size that you will be selling.


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

Now, I offer free shipping on all items. It made everything so simple.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Tye Die Shirts - so you just add a base shipping cost into the price and say free shipping?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

cherrus said:


> Tye Die Shirts - so you just add a base shipping cost into the price and say free shipping?


Yes, there are a number of ways to do it:

1. Figure out the cost to ship a single piece of your heaviest item, then increase the cost of every item you list by that amount. 

That is the surest way to not go upside down on any shipment. But it also means someone buying multiple items from you at 1 time (or someone buying smaller sizes) will end up paying way more for shipping than your actual cost to ship.

2. Take an average (per item shipped) of your shipping costs for as far back in time as you can calculate. Then increase your product cost by that much. 

It will mean some customers will pay more for shippling and some will pay less. But over time your shipping costs averages out to you paying $0.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Splathead. 

I am just finishing up two designs for a branded clothing line. I have around 6 more that I would like printed, but decided to roll out two first. 

I am in the beginning stages of researching whether or not to do POD, or Etsy, or create an quick and easy website.....not well versed in woo commerce and stuff...… I should probably create a post and start a new thread.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

cherrus said:


> .....not well versed in woo commerce and stuff...… I should probably create a post and start a new thread.


woocommerce is pretty basic to get up and running with a decent site
you can run it locally and test it out before you pay for webhosting (link),
then when/if you are happy you can purchase webhosting, upload the whole site and go live instantly

stay away from eig webhosts (link)
here is a good resource for researching webhosts and deals to be had

if you have any questions shoot me a message/start a new thread
(so as not to sidetrack the thread anymore)
i use woo with stripe and have learned a few things from my mistakes


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you so much Into the T - I am going to check out the links you posted.....and most likely start a new thread


----------

